# My Late Brother Rupert David Purtell Cook - merged threads



## brother

Hello everyone! I have just received my late brother's Merchant Seaman records which shows he joined in 1956 and left in 1965. My brother's name is Rupert David Purtell Cook and I have attached a photo of him. My question is Did anyone know my brother? He was killed in a car accident in Great Yarmouth in 1965 returning to his ship the Caroline M. Rupert has been on a lot of ships according to his records starting as a deck boy then a Junior Ordinary Seaman to a Senior Ordinary Seaman. I have finally located his grave in Caister Cemetery and shall be visiting it shortly .

Any information would be of great assistance to try and find out what he was like as I was very young when he left home. Thanks and best regards


----------



## canadian

brother said:


> Hello everyone! I have just received my late brother's Merchant Seaman records which shows he joined in 1956 and left in 1965. My brother's name is Rupert David Purtell Cook and I have attached a photo of him. My question is Did anyone know my brother? He was killed in a car accident in Great Yarmouth in 1965 returning to his ship the Caroline M. Rupert has been on a lot of ships according to his records starting as a deck boy then a Junior Ordinary Seaman to a Senior Ordinary Seaman. I have finally located his grave in Caister Cemetery and shall be visiting it shortly .
> 
> Any information would be of great assistance to try and find out what he was like as I was very young when he left home. Thanks and best regards


I forwarded some information concerning your Brother Rupert to the newspaper. Their is a member on ships Nostalgia user name Clanline who was third officer on the Caroline M in December 1964 its possible he may have the information you require, if Rupert was aboard in early 1965. I have tried to contact Clanline privately unfortunately his inbox is full. Another member may be able to contact him or hopefully this communication will stir memories. If you need you can privately email me through my profile. Regards


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

brother,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I had a feeling our members would be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around and good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## brother

Thank you so much for your welcome! I appreciate it. Best regards


----------



## dave beaumont

Welcome to the site .May be you could list the names of the other ships your brother was on .


----------



## DURANGO

From what I can see he was with Everards his last ship shown as the Similarity on the do***ent quite a few of us sailed with Everards on the odd occasion that,s another route best regards Dave .


----------



## billyboy

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *brother *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## brother

Hi Durango, thank you for that. I am going to post the ships he 
worked on and hopefully more members might remember something.


----------



## brother

Hi Dave, thanks for the idea of posting his ships, I will do that now


----------



## brother

Hello Billyboy! Thanks for your welcome. I'm very new at this but everyone is so friendly and helpful


----------



## dave beaumont

brother, anything with list of your brothers ships?


----------



## brother

Hi, I was on a while ago seeking anyone who may have known my late brother. I have been doing some research and have just received the coroner's report relating to his death and I wonder if anyone knows any of the names mentioned in it.

My brother was known as Paddy Cook on board ship.

Driver of the Car; James Luke Garfitt Carr - Ship's Engineer
Witness to the Accident; Peter Mcbain Cowie - Mate Drifter "Excelsior"
Witness to the Accident; John Strachan Buchan - Deckhand "Excelsior"
Friend and Shipmate of Rupert; Victor Norman George Gilham - Bo'sun in the Caroline M.
Rupert's girlfriend of 3 years; Joy Elizabeth Leigh Clarke of the 'Star and Garter' public house.
Also my brother's effects were taken off the 'Caroline M' and were placed in the care of the Superintendent, Merchantile Marine, 38 Museum Street, Ipswich. 
Does anyone know of Merchantile Marine? and how I could claim my late brother's belongings.

Any information regarding the above mentioned people would be great and in the mean time I will try and trace them.


----------



## Gulpers

brother,

I have merged your threads to aid continuity. (==D)


----------



## brother

Thank you Ray! I am a complete beginner at this lol


----------



## Gulpers

brother said:


> Thank you Ray! I am a complete beginner at this lol


No problem. (Thumb)


----------



## Somerton

Welcome to SN brother . I hope you get the information you are looking for . Enjoy the site and all it offers . I have enjoyed it very much.
Regards,
Alex C .


----------



## Bill.B

The Mercantile Marine office in Ipswich is long gone. I used to go there on leave to get Notices to ship wireless stations. Can't help you further than that. . It was closed and probably amalgamated with some other government establishment. This happened after I came ashore so lost track. Someone on the coasters page may know more.


----------



## AlbieR

The ships engineer was a Director of Lowestoft Arts Ltd and listed as resigned 05 Jan 2012. This is a link with their address (Blyford Court, Blyford Road, Lowestoft, Suffolk, NR32 4PZ) if you wish to contact them, good luck.
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/officers/t9mDYjJh1RURQeJr7Ea8bHLwLXQ/appointments
Another search shows address as 13 Saint Peters Street, Lowestoft, Suffolk, NR32 1QA


----------



## liverpool SOS

Hi, did you get the list of your brothers ships?


----------



## bazza9999

brother said:


> Hello everyone! I have just received my late brother's Merchant Seaman records which shows he joined in 1956 and left in 1965. My brother's name is Rupert David Purtell Cook and I have attached a photo of him. My question is Did anyone know my brother? He was killed in a car accident in Great Yarmouth in 1965 returning to his ship the Caroline M. Rupert has been on a lot of ships according to his records starting as a deck boy then a Junior Ordinary Seaman to a Senior Ordinary Seaman. I have finally located his grave in Caister Cemetery and shall be visiting it shortly .
> 
> Any information would be of great assistance to try and find out what he was like as I was very young when he left home. Thanks and best regards



Hi. Can anyone advise where I could obtain my MN records from?
I sailed from 1964 through 1966, with Royal Mail Lines and Port Lines. Unfortunately I lost my Seamans Book many years ago, but would like to get a record copy, if at all possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hi,
The record copy will be your CRS 10 which should be held at Kew in series BT 382. If you can give me your Dis A I can point you to the file location but you will need to visit Kew or obtain via a researcher after the lockdown. Send via a pm if you prefer. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## bazza9999

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi,
> The record copy will be your CRS 10 which should be held at Kew in series BT 382. If you can give me your Dis A I can point you to the file location but you will need to visit Kew or obtain via a researcher after the lockdown. Send via a pm if you prefer.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Hugh


Thanks for the quick response. 

Unfortunately a visit to Kew is out of the question as we are located in Texas! 

Are there research services available that I can approach? Any recommendations would be appreciated.
Regards.
Barry


----------

